# Off-Topic >  Millennial anti-theft device

## Jon

Saw this beauty on an automotive forum. Sad but true, and funny too.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 8, 2020),

NortonDommi (Feb 25, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 11, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

In agreement; Sad but True. The wonder is in perspective. The engineer keeps his job with constant streams of design, while towing mechanics along by force. The public supports corporations in an off-handed way, at least partially towed along by advertisement. The bulk of advertisement hypes 'improvement' made to sound like an evolutionary process, that in reality is merely change. A social element reacts in adopting 'changed' products, services, or mere ideas accepting those as the norm. Fortunate groups have the past for countless reference points, others have ? 
Then all shake their collective heads "...they just don't get it..."
I'll keep my reference points, thank you.

----------

C-Bag (Mar 29, 2017)

----------


## C-Bag

Took me a second to get that. My wife can't drive a stick, but my X could. My son who's hella coordinated can't drive a stick, my daughter who's not that coordinated drives one like a pro. I guess that's why I didn't get it at first.....it is funny though.

What reference points?!?! We don need no stinkin' reference points!.......you'd have to have long term memory for that!  :Smile:

----------

NortonDommi (Feb 25, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 29, 2017)

----------


## Lamaide

I made my daughter learn to drive stick before she could get her license, She told me thanks years later. Guess it paid off many times 
while she was in college. But I agree it's an Anti theft device also. Oh, I remember the cops caught a guy trying to steal a Saab with the 
keys in his hand he couldn't find the 80's Saab's ignition switch in the center console, "I told friends to throw the keys on the floor to start".

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 30, 2017)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Taught daughter in-law to drive new-to-her 80's Honda 5 speed. In the DRIVEWAY! 
I'd rate her non-mechanical, average coordination, short attention span, but still could focus. Did show her a cutaway drawing of a clutch setup for a little insight to what occurs.
Flat portion of my driveway is rather long [4 car], but the apron rises nearly 4' in 20' before that. I fired it up, rolled back so rear tires were in gutter and we switched seats. In 2nd,"OK ease out the clutch so you feel the bog of the engine, try using a little gas to keep it from stalling". Of course she stalled 3-4 times, which was my intent. Now find 1st; ease the clutch and a light foot on the gas. 2 tries; hardly any of the usual lurching which always increases because the foot is lurching right along with your neck. 3rd attempt was near perfect. Pulled out in the street, and away we went! Got the idea long before, riding my Sportster in San Francisco. All that traffic and those crazy hills. Positively worst kind of place on earth to stall or drop a bike. 
Another way I've done which works; expose them first to reverse on flat ground. The 'granny gear' effect makes coordinating clutch and gas easier than stalling.
So, I've had more sticks than auto-trans vehicles.
Speaking of which; our work-truck is a 28', 56k, 13 speed, 3208 CAT, dual axle flatbed rollback. Mainly for rigging machinery at ground level, unloading a 25,000 lb forklift etc. Anyway it's partially OOC for full loads while I'm making new skids; old wood is decayed. New ones are UHMW. Took effort to get supplier of 2'' x 3'' strips. So they rent a semi-tractor and dock high flat bed. Seems like it's a Volvo, whatever engine and 13 speed. AUTOMATIC, yet feels, sounds, and runs just like a conventional drivetrain. Apparently a governor interprets RPM and cylinders operate the clutch and shifters. And despite rules otherwise it shifts in the middle of an intersection. ''...but officer it's self-controlled''! Now, I'm no kind of truck driver but auto-shift seems a plus in town, can't speculate results over the road. 
It all gets me to thinking on my stick transmissions over the years, including several motorcycles. Let 105 lb girlfriend drive my Sportster. California wasn't a helmet state yet, she wanted to, and already rode decent size dirtbikes. 
"OK, but only if you can start it".
No cell phones back then, need be how on earth I locate her happy butt on my treasured putt? If you've ever heard Richard Thompson's "1952 Vincent Black Lightning"? you can visualize my Kate Jackson lookalike riding, long dark hair trailing behind, running it through the gears. 
Horses or motorcycles; nothing more beautiful than when ridden by a woman.

----------

volodar (Dec 14, 2018)

----------


## martink

Took me a while to 'get' it. 'Stick shift' is the norm in the UK. At 66 years old, I have never driven a car with auto gearbox, and probably never even been in one.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 30, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

When My oldest daughter turned 16 I had just bought the wife a new 87 Chrysler 5th avenue but didn't trade in the 79 Dodge Aspen because I knew the girl was going to need a car soon Both vehicles were automatics and the only other small vehicle I owned was my custom built by me 81 Ford 1 ton welding rig 1160 Cat 10 speed road ranger + 2 speed auxiliary with a clutch that took a strong leg to depress so she didn't get a chance to learn stick She drove the Aspen for 2 or 3 years but by her 2nd year in collage the 80 mile round trip every day was taking its toll She had been saving her money somehow,with going back and forth to class and work. Working part time doesn't afford much extra money but anyway at the end of a year's worth of scrimping she had managed a tidy sum of close to 2 K. She decided it was time for her to buy herself a new car. I told her that I was only along for the ride and to intervene if I thought the salesperson wasn't being fair.
HA,HA I might as well have stayed home we piled into the Chrysler letting her drive and off to a dealership we went or should I say dealerships. Car shopping with a 19 year old girl is worst than going shoe shopping in a mall with Emelda Marcos, after the 6th dealership I was ready top just say kid I'll buy you any car at the next dealership we stop at just to get to go home, but I didn't 
The next place we stopped at was just about to close since it was getting on towards 9 PM. She literally had to drag me into the show room where I quickly spied a comfortable chair to sit in while she had a look at the cars She spied this ugly little Teal green GEO Metro and called to me Daddy I'm going to take this one home with me if I can get the price down to where I want it. This is going to be good I thought A show room car sticker price of 10K for something that I wouldn't pay more than 7 for on if I was desperate. Well after 20 minutes of her haggling with the sales clerk she walks over to ask me my opinion of the deal she was about to sign. First time buyer's discount student discount 50,000 mile bumper to bumper 3 years free oil change and services $1,800.00 cash down yada, yada, yada. total price out the door tax tittle and license included she would be making payments on a balance of $4000.00 
I'm thinking how on earth did she do that, when she told me he liked my smile and I had beat him up on the price because it has 250 miles on it I simply stated the new law about new car mileage limits even though it wasn't over I got his manager to to sell it to me as a demonstrator vehicle. What do you think?
It's a stick who's going to drive it home? I told her while it was alright with her mom for her to drive the Chrysler as long as one of us were with her that I was not going to let her drive it home by herself while I drove the shoe box. 
NO problem she said I've watched you drive your trucks all my life,then she got in the GEO started it up and after 1 or 2 false starts drove away while me, the manager and the salesman just shook our heads. 90,000 miles later she traded it in for a new 6 speed Dodge pickup and so far as my knowledge has never driven an automatic since

----------

that_other_guy (Dec 30, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 30, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Well, I guess I was wrong. Here's proof of a millennial driving a stick:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

gunsgt1863 (Nov 29, 2017),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Priemsy (Nov 29, 2017),

Seedtick (Nov 29, 2017),

Sleykin (Nov 29, 2017),

that_other_guy (Dec 30, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Yeah but his foot work leaves something to be desired and he seems to constantly have to stab it in gear I guess he hasn't heard of that he could install a spring on the bottom and conserve a lot of energy after all the modern pogo stick has been around since the 1920's well before even us aging boomers

----------


## hemmjo

Dude has some serious core strength and control!!!

----------

PJs (Dec 7, 2018)

----------


## 12bolts

Bloke in the merc is seriously unimpressed

----------


## skibo

I would pay to watch this person do this down a steep down hill road, seems a bit dumb to me!

----------


## Jon

Been a while since I found a good millennial joke, but here's a keeper. Behold: Millennial Rodeo.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 8, 2020),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

ha,ha, revenge of the segway. Not sure what to think about pink fluffy looking shoes but it does appear that that guy has on safety googles and did managed to rope that li'l doogie on his first try, 
Bagel bun hair is just plain clumsy.
I always thought those contraptions had a deadman switch and you had to keep 1 or the other hand gripping the handle bar or it wouldn't move.

----------


## Jon

When a millennial goes pro:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Frank S

So that's the attraction to vaping trying to perfect the art of smoke ring tornado's.

----------


## Jon

Millennial multi-tool: fidget spinner and mobile phone in one.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg

----------

Miloslav (Dec 5, 2018),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

The ultimate in millenial idiocy - a Swiss hotel now offers social media "pros" to manage your instagram account so you can enjoy the sights without having to lug that heavy phone around all the time...

https://www.dpreview.com/news/496121..._dpr_nl_349_13

----------

Jon (Dec 5, 2018),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Nice one. That video is hilarious!




It's almost like millennials are getting sick of...millennials. The signal-to-noise ratio of social media is stunning, and I can speak from experience. To post 5-10 interesting tidbits on the forum every day, I've been scanning through over 1,200-1,500 social media postings every morning. So we're well under 1% signal, and that's _after_ sorting out for DIY and mechanical or hobbyist channels that are most likely to contain something relevant to us.

And of all the social medial channels, Instagram is by far the worst.

----------

PJs (Dec 7, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

My mental image of the typical social media poster...

----------

Papa Bill (Feb 20, 2019),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> My mental image of the typical social media poster...
> 
> Attachment 26753



With ballot count monitoring, serpentine district borders, ID checks, and no recent chad-expose; heres's Chelsea stumping for Mom. This scheme didn't work either, Lol!

----------


## Frank S

If you will pardon me while I throw up BLeeeetchhh. There now I feel better.

----------


## PJs

> My mental image of the typical social media poster...
> 
> Attachment 26753



 :Clapping:  :ROFL:  Marv that is a keeper as well as the I-Be's the Swiss Swill socalled media servant crew.

----------


## Jon

I saw this captioned as "redneck flame thrower", but of course I would never use such a culturally insensitive slur (I believe the politically correct phrasing is: "Differently Necked American").

Thus, I re-name this: "_Millennial_ Flame Thrower".



Your browser does not support the video tag.


I like how he saves the day at the end by taking the gas container _inside_ the house.

----------

baja (Dec 24, 2018),

NortonDommi (Dec 26, 2018),

PJs (Dec 24, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 24, 2018),

volodar (Dec 25, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 24, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Yep I wouldn't denigrate rednecks that way.
note a guy runs and grabs the can of gasoline to carry it in the house before the FD shows up.
Didn't take that 1 guy long to strip down to his Calvin Kline's to get away from the burning nylon shorts
You cannot ask the question what were they thinking since this would have insinuated they had at least 2 functioning brain cells among them.

Gasoline in a shop vac and a torch lighter switch on the vac with the hose on the output side then set it to light. Sure What possibly could go wrong?

----------

NortonDommi (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I declare to not be a liar; as your pants ARE on fire.

----------

Jon (Dec 24, 2018),

NortonDommi (Dec 26, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (Dec 25, 2018),

PJs (Dec 24, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

> I declare to not be a liar; as your pants ARE on fire.



Chuckle.

Yes, it's always entertaining to watch rednecks become their own stereotype. It's hard to believe that that much stupidity can be compressed into a mere three pounds of nerve tissue (I hesitate to use the word 'brain' in this context).

----------

NortonDommi (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Oh dear friends; respecting Marv and Frank's unwillingness to allow the term 'brains' used here, I offer compromise. 
Being ambulatory homo-sapiens capable of rudimentary reflexes alludes their cranial space contains a brain. 
Clearly the lack is sufficient cognitive and logic wrinkles. One wrinkle worked overtime; getting them to chock the shop-vac carriage with a 8" tree limb...lol
Could same one plant idea how to sterilize the beer bong?
In some parts of the country, they're better at running pants around the ankles.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I couldn't help but notice the Bush beer can prominently occupying the scene which does in fact suggest redneck in nature Not sure if it fully applies here but one guy sure almost had toasted marshmallows as shown from 0.03 to 0.04 The guy holding the vacuum hose was also finger farking his cell phone suggesting the other sub species within the millennial sector. Pouring gas into a funnel with a hose attached using one's thumb as the shut off valve classic fluid flow control 101 
However even using stop frame action I don't find an ignition source being applied could this mean the fumes created by the rapid air flow became statically charged to the point of self ignition via static electricity created by the velocity of escaping air from the end of the tube was actually a scientific experiment? with limited to no safety protocols being followed.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Certainly. If not static, the free-flowing descent of the fuel column produced fumes with ideal dispersion for ignition. These little 120v vac motors are nothing close to TEXP or TEFC.

Toasted marshmallows, LOL cubed. 
I'm amazed, no face-plant in the gravel drive. Nimble at least. Some believe the conga began this way.
I'd be so pleased to forward our comments to these poor clowns.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## JoeVanGeaux

When I saw the 'still' photo with its headline, the ONLY thing that was a real shocker, when I viewed the video, was that the guy on fire didn't fall on his face when running with his shorts at his ankles! Luckily for all of involved -and us- he wasn't going "commando" that day!!

Nearly(*) everything else was expected!! (* - Except as someone mentioned already... bringing the gas can inside??? Though it wouldn't have been totally ruled out, it was still a bit of a bonus to capture that moment on video, too!)

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## suther51

Ignition source, universal brush motor? + abundant fumes?
Heard of putting vacuum cleaner on tail pipe to help pull gas into motor, vacs have been known to blow up in such scenarios due to the brush motors. (Heard of,,, second hand of course as eye witnesses likely didnt survive  :Big Grin: )
Eric

----------


## JTG

No need to search for the ignition source -- it's a literal fire pit off to the right, logs and all. Pause the video around 9.5 seconds, and you can clearly see the intended target for this plume of gasoline...

----------


## Frank S

> No need to search for the ignition source -- it's a literal fire pit off to the right, logs and all. Pause the video around 9.5 seconds, and you can clearly see the intended target for this plume of gasoline...



Yes and the mighty question is were there already smoldering embers in the fire pit or was the fire on the piece of cardboard the resultant of the make shift flame thrower. 
With this bunch answers lead to questions not the inverse

----------


## NortonDommi

Thus, I re-name this: "Millennial Flame Thrower". - well done!

----------


## JTG

It's easier to see in a stabilized version of the gif, but you can see a reflection of both the fire (starting at 0.25 seconds) and the first flare-up (at 0.91 seconds) in funnel-man's sunglasses well before the flame flashes over to the shop-vac blower (1.2-1.3 seconds), and the flame front is clearly moving to the left, towards the funnel outlet. The fire on the shop vac seen afterwards is from funnel-man jerking the tube away from the flare (1.5-1.7 seconds), thus emptying the contents onto the vac and his friend. All evidence points to an active fire in the fire pit as the point of ignition.

----------

Jon (Dec 26, 2018),

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> It's easier to see in a stabilized version of the gif, but you can see a reflection of both the fire (starting at 0.25 seconds) and the first flare-up (at 0.91 seconds) in funnel-man's sunglasses well before the flame flashes over to the shop-vac blower (1.2-1.3 seconds), and the flame front is clearly moving to the left, towards the funnel outlet. The fire on the shop vac seen afterwards is from funnel-man jerking the tube away from the flare (1.5-1.7 seconds), thus emptying the contents onto the vac and his friend. All evidence points to an active fire in the fire pit as the point of ignition.



Hilarious; but perfect forensic description. Somebody's got a good eye!

I'm just glad they heed Smokey the Bear, aren't playing with matches...or 4 hands with a full deck. All jokers! 
They are relatively lucky, we just need clubs, not spades.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## marksbug

hurry grab the gas can and run in the house with it!!!!! yes folk's it is true...you can not fix stupid.

----------

PJs (Jan 2, 2019)

----------


## that_other_guy

I believe the "ignition source" was the bonfire that was also the intended target.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

NortonDommi (Jan 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 9, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 9, 2019)

----------


## NortonDommi

I'm wondering if we will soon start seeing anatomical changes in the orientation of hand bones to accommodate cell 'phone use?

----------

PJs (Jan 10, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 9, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I'm wondering if we will soon start seeing anatomical changes in the orientation of hand bones to accommodate cell 'phone use?



Oh gracious me, we'll probably evolve with that as a root cause. Because their grasp of ergonomics is not apparent. 
I stopped liking cell phones when pull-out antennas disappeared. Sized like cordless phones are now, decent keypad, hand filling yet operable in the palm by thumb, batteries with sufficient mass to generate a real vibration, screen not dominating the device.
Biggest joke is keypad or touch screen crowded in the lower margin.
I always thought the screens should be lowered, so thumb can flex over first and second fingers; like almost EVERY tool you can think of.

----------

PJs (Jan 10, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

As if phones haven't become fidgety enough. Here's one more toy than device, and a keypad only fit for a Barbie doll. I thanked Jon's post though; something else for my anti-want list. "Anti-want" is the PG rated name...accurate title is more like "don't you f'n DARE".

----------

PJs (Jan 10, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Millennial floor cleaner.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Feb 13, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 12, 2019),

Tule (Feb 13, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> Millennial floor cleaner.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/millennial_floor_cleaners.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



3 guys showing how to give their boss grounds for dismissal, goofing off on company time.

----------


## Jon

Employees goofing off on the internet: hilarious!
YOUR employees goofing off on the internet: hell to pay.

I like that arm motion though. Made me think of this:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Feb 12, 2019),

Tule (Feb 13, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> Employees goofing off on the internet: hilarious!
> YOUR employees goofing off on the internet: hell to pay.
> 
> I like that arm motion though. Made me think of this:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/mining_coal_scooper_snow_remover.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



OH look it is a mechanical hermit crab feeding itself snow

----------


## hemmjo

> 3 guys showing how to give their boss grounds for dismissal, goofing off on company time.



I was thinking, those guys have some creativity. Every place I have worked, has encouraged some fun, as long as the work is quality and done on time.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 8, 2020),

PJs (Feb 12, 2019),

Scotty1 (Feb 12, 2019)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

It's a Shop Roomba!

----------

PJs (Feb 13, 2019)

----------


## ncollar

> 3 guys showing how to give their boss grounds for dismissal, goofing off on company time.



If it was my boss the only thing you would hear is FIRED.

----------


## Rorschach

I am really not liking how the word millennial is being used as a disparaging prefix for anything these days, even when it has nothing to do with the millennial generation. 

You might like to remember it's the millennials who are keeping you healthy, paying your pension, growing your food, inventing new technology and trying the save the planet that the baby boomers and others have so messed up.

----------

Loose Ctrl (Feb 13, 2019)

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

My son and daughter are both millennials so I never use the the term in a disparaging manner, it simply refers to a sector of humans that were born at in a specific time period instead of saying twenty year olds or 30 year olds. It's a term that can be used for the next 60 years or so to pinpoint that age group. 

That being said, leave it to millennials to turn a 1 man 1 broom task into a 3 man, 3 broom with pallet truck task costing the company over 3X what it should cost. With the set up and break down likely no time savings there either.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

I could sweep up faster. Those guys are doing it for the "lols" as they say. I would have been fired as well. I just barely missed being in their generation. Thanks, maw, and paw.

----------


## Jon

Technically, yes, they are probably too young to be millennials. Interestingly, Generation Z is actually looking very positively to the older generation now, for a variety of reasons, but that's another discussion.

These memes broadly aren't about millennials; they're just the current version of the "young people today" joke, that has been part of human culture for thousands of years. On their end, they brandish the meme version of the old "get off my lawn" joke.

Rest assured our generational foibles are being well addressed via the younger generation's memes of choice, like Old Economy Steve, Unhelpful High School Teacher, and Scumbag Parents. Lest you are concerned that the cross-generation memeing is asymetric, here are some examples from the wild:










However, my favorite is High Expectations Asian Father:

----------

HobieDave (Mar 8, 2020),

PJs (Feb 13, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 15, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

The whole generational thing can become a bit confusing when it is broken down My patents were born in what is called the silent generation which places me in the boomer generation but there is a often a reference to a micro generation called generation Jones. I could loosely be called a Jones'er, along with Bill Gates. My kids are Gen-xer's sharing the same generation as Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk. then there is another micro generation called Xennials Mark Zuckerburg would fit in here almost to young to be a gen-xer but too old to be a millennial 
Got to tak the wife to the emergency clinc will finish later

----------


## Frank S

Sorry not a fun day First off she is fine everything is as should be.
The wife went out early this morning to feed the animals and let the chickens out to roam As she approached the ramp to back door reaching for the railing both arms suddenly went numb and her head felt like it was going to explode, she said her chest felt like it was on fire but no pain. 12 minutes later i had driven the 14 miles to the ER ( Yes my little pickup will wrap the needle on the speedometer when it needs to. I had phoned the Sheriff's office to ask them to inform the DPS who I knew would be parked out on the highway and inform him that I would be shattering his radar. I don't know how fast I was going but when we passed the only cross road intersection between our house and town he was sitting cross ways blocking the intersecting road when we blew past. then he tried to catch up with us, and did finally manage to pass me about 4 miles later leading us on into hospital which fortunately is on the edge of our small town. 
Once in the ER they did their thing her episode had passed on the way there but her blood pressure was still somewhere in the 250 over something ranges
Test after test plus more tests and a couple injections later she was wheeled into a room for observation 5 hours later it was determined she had had an adverse reaction to a new medicine the Dr had prescribed last week to control her BP They managed to get her BP down to 117/54 then an hour later it was 124/62 then after another hour and 3 more checks it had stabilized at 157/72 for the last 3 checks they decided to release her Loaned me an electronic pressure arm band but we stopped and bought one anyway since the one they loaned us we will have to return eventually Our is a small community hospital and much of that type equipment is donated in the first place. They can ill afford to just hand them out and not get them back someday.
Anyway she has to go back for a follow up Friday but if she experiences another spike or episode I'm to call the ambulance LOL fat chance we can be there long before the ambulance could even arrive at our house. 
I will finish my thoughts on the generations soon

----------


## Toolmaker51

My [all our] thoughts are on Ms. S and her dedicated husband. I'm sure she is in good hands.

----------

Frank S (Feb 14, 2019),

PJs (Feb 17, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> Sorry not a fun day First off she is fine everything is as should be.
> The wife went out early this morning to feed the animals and let the chickens out to roam As she approached the ramp to back door reaching for the railing both arms suddenly went numb and her head felt like it was going to explode, she said her chest felt like it was on fire but no pain. 12 minutes later i had driven the 14 miles to the ER ( Yes my little pickup will wrap the needle on the speedometer when it needs to. I had phoned the Sheriff's office to ask them to inform the DPS who I knew would be parked out on the highway and inform him that I would be shattering his radar. I don't know how fast I was going but when we passed the only cross road intersection between our house and town he was sitting cross ways blocking the intersecting road when we blew past. then he tried to catch up with us, and did finally manage to pass me about 4 miles later leading us on into hospital which fortunately is on the edge of our small town. 
> Once in the ER they did their thing her episode had passed on the way there but her blood pressure was still somewhere in the 250 over something ranges
> Test after test plus more tests and a couple injections later she was wheeled into a room for observation 5 hours later it was determined she had had an adverse reaction to a new medicine the Dr had prescribed last week to control her BP They managed to get her BP down to 117/54 then an hour later it was 124/62 then after another hour and 3 more checks it had stabilized at 157/72 for the last 3 checks they decided to release her Loaned me an electronic pressure arm band but we stopped and bought one anyway since the one they loaned us we will have to return eventually Our is a small community hospital and much of that type equipment is donated in the first place. They can ill afford to just hand them out and not get them back someday.
> Anyway she has to go back for a follow up Friday but if she experiences another spike or episode I'm to call the ambulance LOL fat chance we can be there long before the ambulance could even arrive at our house. 
> I will finish my thoughts on the generations soon



Glad to hear everything is back under control and the Mrs. will be better.

----------

Frank S (Feb 14, 2019)

----------


## object

My first post, and introduction. Knew what I was going to see before I clicked, not disappointed. Well done OP!

We bought a car for my daughter to have at college her last 2 years. It was a manual and although it took her a couple weeks to get proficient she learned and made the 5 hours trip many, many times without issue. Most of her friends at school did not have a car and would often ask to borrow it. "Can you drive a manual?" was her comeback and the answer always "No!". She said the looks when she told them were like she was a space alien. Pretty soon no one asked her anymore to borrow it, heh.

About me, basic guy who likes building and modifying things in metal and by circumstance have often made a tool or jig to finish up a project. Starting a new business and building some dedicated tooling for it and surprised to find a forum dedicated to that today. I joined 5 minutes later, behold the power of the interweb! I have a feeling I will be here quite a bit.......

*object*

----------


## JoeVanGeaux

> Sorry not a fun day First off she is fine everything is as should be.
> The wife went out early this morning to feed the animals and let the chickens out to roam As she approached the ramp to back door reaching for the railing both arms suddenly went numb and her head felt like it was going to explode, she said her chest felt like it was on fire but no pain. 12 minutes later i had driven the 14 miles to the ER ( Yes my little pickup will wrap the needle on the speedometer when it needs to. I had phoned the Sheriff's office to ask them to inform the DPS who I knew would be parked out on the highway and inform him that I would be shattering his radar. I don't know how fast I was going but when we passed the only cross road intersection between our house and town he was sitting cross ways blocking the intersecting road when we blew past. then he tried to catch up with us, and did finally manage to pass me about 4 miles later leading us on into hospital which fortunately is on the edge of our small town. 
> Once in the ER they did their thing her episode had passed on the way there but her blood pressure was still somewhere in the 250 over something ranges
> Test after test plus more tests and a couple injections later she was wheeled into a room for observation 5 hours later it was determined she had had an adverse reaction to a new medicine the Dr had prescribed last week to control her BP They managed to get her BP down to 117/54 then an hour later it was 124/62 then after another hour and 3 more checks it had stabilized at 157/72 for the last 3 checks they decided to release her Loaned me an electronic pressure arm band but we stopped and bought one anyway since the one they loaned us we will have to return eventually Our is a small community hospital and much of that type equipment is donated in the first place. They can ill afford to just hand them out and not get them back someday.
> 
> Anyway she has to go back for a follow up Friday but if she experiences another spike or episode I'm to call the ambulance LOL fat chance we can be there long before the ambulance could even arrive at our house. 
> I will finish my thoughts on the generations soon



I don't know how I missed this post, but several years ago we (my wife) had the very same thing happen - with nearly the same critical BP and pulse numbers. The ER of a "brand name" hospital in the Houston burbs diagnosed her as having a "panic attack"!! Long story short, her doc prescribed a medicine that was known to be a problem for her and this medicine was known to be incompatible with another she was taking at the time. Plus, the pharmacy had relevant notes "on file" in her records!!

Before, we left for the hospital in a literal panic and because the entire episode seemed so strange, I basically swiped the cabinet shelf of meds into a large zip-loc baggie just in case it would yield some help and so they would know what was potentially in her system before giving her anything else. The ER doc could hardly have been less interested in the bag of meds, vitamins - and even some empty boxes that I did not discriminate against. The ER doc never once bothered to even peak in the bag - the clue was right there for them to see! 

The wild ride (adverse effects) eventually subsided some frightful hours later and she was sent home with pamphlets on coping with panic attacks and some new prescriptions! My wife, some weeks later, while trying to understand what really happened, scoured the internet and she is the one that found the answers about what really happened which had NOTHING to do with any panic attack!

This is a tool website, I realize, but don't underestimate the power of information as being one of your most useful tools!! Find a few trustworthy medical sites in advance of needing them and be familiar with them so some incompetent ER doesn't harm someone in your family by their ignorance or arrogance!

----------

Frank S (Apr 21, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Thanks Joe for the reply.
I suppose I should give an up date on the wife.
First off yes panic attacks are very real and are often augmented by an actual medical condition. 
My wife has pretty much always been very slender some would say down right skinny. 
25 to 30 years ago up to the time we went to Kuwait,when we had our machine and fab shop folks and doctors alike couldn't believe that she weighed 135lbs her 5ft9 stature and her nearly absent body fat percentage made her look as though she might weigh a max of around 100 lbs. same as me I was 5 11 and weighed 210 lbs wore a 32 waist jeans I'm quite a bit different now still 5 11 but down to 198 on a good day but my waist has expanded to 34.
Anyway she has always had higher than optimum BP which can be a real problem for thin people as much or more so than for someone a bet more on the portly side. the denser the body tissue the harder it is for veins and arteries to expand just like people who carry around an extra 100 lbs it is harder to pump blood through the real body tissue since there are very little to no blood vessels in that yellow stuff.
Her DR back then diagnosed her high BP as being anxiety but put her on 2 bp meds and of all things valium which she took faithfully for many years But while in Q8 and mostly just sitting around or working in the office she began to loose her muscle mass and dropped weight as well she began to complain to the Dr over there that she felt a lot of her problems were caused by the valium. Not being fully aware of her med history he was reluctant to reduce or stop the prescription so she began cutting her pills in half and eventyally taking a half of one every other day until after about 3 months stopped taking it all together. She had begun to feel better all along although her BP still needed to be regulated.
Advance to stateside years later. her weight down to 105 skinnier than ever BP still needs regulated new DR changed meds weight drops to 85 can see joints in arms and legs BP still rampant DR changes meds again and again results improve briefly then one day she has an episode We call it an episode because there doesn't seem to be a better word for it. She goes lethargic completely unresponsive to everything rush her to the ER they take 1 look and blast her way to a hospital spends 3 days in CICU BP at times is 90/50 5 minutes later it is 200/ 120 roller coasters like that for 48 hrs her weight was 80lbs nothing but skeleton with skin while In CICU they discover she had somehow acquired a broken hip can't operate until they have her stabilized on the 3rd day they insert a pin and screws 2 weeks in ICU weight comes up to 87 lbs transfer to room another 2 weeks then to a nursing rehab for 3 months She was in the nursing rehab before she even knew who I was and couldn't recall much of anything else. Eventually her weight is back up to 112 lbs 75% recall of most things. Discharged had to use a rolling walker for several months while we were making our move out here. gets stronger full recall stashes walker away in back closet rides lawnmower pushes walk behind mower tends to flowers and pets takes care of the chickens helps in the garden goes to the woods and loads the fire wood while I cut it up Everything seems fine but numbness in leg and foot starts goes to ER gets sent to hospital they do 2 by passes in her leg and 1 stint in her leg same leg with broken hip. year goes by leads up to this last event. now a couple months past new BP meds BP regularly checked morning and night always in good normal range Hopefully they have the problem held at bay. plus she has taken a liking to my heavy use of garlic and onions I'm sure that helps

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 21, 2019)

----------


## ncollar

Reading some of the comments makes me think about when our truck was stolen in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. Our company was informed they had found our trailer dumped in a back lot of a truckstop. We went to Hertz and picked up a power unit. I had not driven a cabover in years and the tranny it had was not a regular 9 speed shift. The 8th and 9th gear position was reversed, so instead of shifting going up into 8, you went down into the 9th position then up to the 9th hole. That took a little bit of missing a couple of times to finally get it down. 
Nelson

----------


## Frank S

Nelson I have an 85 Freightliner cabover with that same 9 sp, it is a long step from 7th to 8th the big cam III formula 300 it had in in until I did an out of frame major and updated the engine to just a tad over 450HP took for ever to loose enough RPMs to shift from 7 to 8 after the upgrade I installed jake brakes then it was an easy shift just hit the button to drop the r's. 9th was the throw it against the dash and come home gear

----------


## Toolmaker51

I won't claim this one at all, merely passed to me. But we all can certainly relate;



To current generation, feeling smarter than a past generation? 
An earlier population had an automobile, equipped with a operators manual describing how to adjust intake and exhaust valves.
A later generations automobile manual warns to not drink battery fluid...

----------

hemmjo (Feb 21, 2021),

marksbug (Feb 21, 2021)

----------


## marksbug

so thats why the crack head generation has no teeth.....
on another note. our first big racecar hauler had a bunch of gears...I only drove it once.not that hard but..I wish they had put some syncros in it :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  after 2 years we upgraded to a stacker trailer( cars up top and down below, all inclosed not a used car hauler) heater&ac equiped as well as lots of storage&tools. the tow rigg(5th wheel) had a 16' living quarters witch was awesome. that freightliner was the 525 hp engine with the auto shifted trans.just use clutch for starting and stoping. I did a lot more driving with it,( we were traveling much farther for racing, fl to tex, down south fl & up to bristol tenn and all over in between. lost of fun.I miss it a lot.(NHRA topsportsman&promod drag racing)

----------


## mklotz

> ...A later generations automobile manual warns to not drink battery fluid...



Some of the folding windshield sunshades now have a sticker warning the user to remove before driving.

----------


## marksbug

good thing that sticker has gotten removed, now I can drive!!!

----------


## hemmjo

> Some of the folding windshield sunshades now have a sticker warning the user to remove before driving.



Funny thing to me, what makes them think that their target audience can read actual WORDS. Or which of them is so stupid to leave the sun shield in place, yet smart enough to READ the sticker?

Sometimes symbols makes sense, but other times... not so much.

 
 .   .

----------


## marksbug

there are never enough pictures to tell the hole story

----------

Toolmaker51 (Feb 22, 2021)

----------


## mklotz

And then there are the signs that, even if you can read, are difficult to comprehend...

----------

marksbug (Feb 22, 2021)

----------


## marksbug

well that first one would be something I would want to know....

----------


## Toolmaker51

Millennial anti-theft device; so if that stymies one group, 

what level of awareness needs this?

----------


## bruce.desertrat

> Millennial anti-theft device; so if that stymies one group, 
> 
> what level of awareness needs this?



I am going to say _"Corporate Lawyer"_  level of awareness; the same ones who think we need to be told not use the paint-can tray on a stepladder as a step, or to not use a hair dryer while asleep.

----------


## Toolmaker51

or car window sunshade while driving?

----------


## Toolmaker51

> ...........It all gets me to thinking on my stick/ manual transmissions over the years, including several motorcycles. Let 105 lb girlfriend drive my Sportster. California wasn't a helmet state yet, she wanted to, and already rode decent size dirtbikes. 
> "OK, but only if you can start it".
> No cell phones back then, need be how on earth I locate her happy butt on my treasured putt? If you've ever heard Richard Thompson's "1952 Vincent Black Lightning"? you can visualize my Kate Jackson lookalike riding, just with yet longer dark hair trailing behind, running it through the gears. 
> Horses or motorcycles; nothing more beautiful than when ridden by a woman.



Believe me, when I said 'lookalike', I meant _exactly_. Other than 3 years age difference, they'd have been indistinguishable from birthed as identical twins.

----------


## marksbug

I have a identicle twin,that useless sob only shows up when i look in the mirrior,and apparently he is aging dam fast. Im just gladd I dont look that effing old.

----------

